# Grind size for Sage Precision Brewer using Wilfa Svart grinder



## Connorw20 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi

does anyone own both of these and can tell me what grind settings you use for different size batches with the Sage Precision Brewer?

I'm getting sour coffee (under extracted) at the A on Aeropress but I didn't think I would have to go finer than that for drip machine.

Thanks


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

There are a few threads on here about the Sage Brewer and extraction issues. I don't think it gets very hot so can produce weak/ under extracted coffee without a fine grind and long bloom times. Probably best to start by going as fine as possible without stalling the brew and work backwards from there (that's what I did with mine, although I was never super happy with it given what it cost).


----------



## Connorw20 (Jun 22, 2021)

AJP80 said:


> There are a few threads on here about the Sage Brewer and extraction issues. I don't think it gets very hot so can produce weak/ under extracted coffee without a fine grind and long bloom times. Probably best to start by going as fine as possible without stalling the brew and work backwards from there (that's what I did with mine, although I was never super happy with it given what it cost).


 Thanks, I'll try that.

I wanted to check the temperature on the Gold setting so I just ran 450ml water through the machine on its own and put a thermometer to the shower head and it hit 93c. Is that still too low?

e: just performed the same test but this time I changed from Gold to MyBrew and set the temperature to 98c and only received 90c.. this is annoying.


----------

